# PFD's to become compulsory?



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the most required safety equipment for rock fishers would be a helmet, similar to rock climbing and whitewater paddling helmets. Protecting your head from impact would lessen the chance of becoming knocked unconcious and further drowning. 
A PFD would not help in keeping someone safe from being washed into the wash, as waves would keep battering the poor person back into the rocks, smashing their heads into oblivion until they drown from unconcious uptake of water.

But as occy and lapse said, its all about the physical fitness of the angler and their awareness of the oceans going ons, which makes them albe to safely fish from rock ledges.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Don't know about the rock fishing, but I would have thought they'd do more good making them compulsory while in a boat.


----------



## FishFeeder (Jul 22, 2008)

Stand by for nanny state knee jerk reaction. Why would people think that it is anyone but the individuals fault and therefore the individuals responsibility to mitigate the risk?


----------



## wfish (Sep 17, 2008)

Unfortunately I think our sport may be in for some undeserved attention by short sighted and as mentioned knee jerked regualtors sooner than later. We may be lumped with other watersports due to our growing popularity...Wfish


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I have said it before and will mention it again, so why don't we create a national organization with state levels, self regulate rater than have have some gibbering idiot in a suit that has never been on a kayak do it for us. At least we can be seen as trying to do the right thing and may actually be included in such decisions.

If there is no recognized body to approach then they will most definitely decide for us with no discussion process.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

kraley said:


> If they can't make brains compulsory for rock fishermen - why do they think that pfd's will help?


Heres a story that supports Kraleys post above

http://www.ulladullaonline.com/home/201 ... scued.html


----------

